# Question about Ibanez RG pickuards....



## Survivalism (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey all, 

I have an Ibanez RG350DX (pre-ZR tremelo, has an Edge-II) that 
desperately needs a new pickguard. For some reason, it warped pretty
damn bad. And I'm really not too fond of the white perloid. 

SO my question is, what pickguards will fit the RG350DX???
I'm hopeful to find an HH pickguard or just a single humbucker.

Thanks!


----------



## Survivalism (Oct 19, 2012)

Maybe something like this? I've just heard of the pickguard's screw holes being
a bitch to line up, most dont line up with others, etc etc.


----------



## synrgy (Oct 19, 2012)

I've had good luck with this ebay seller previously:

tommyplays | eBay

Here's the 350DX I had a black mirror guard made for:


----------



## Survivalism (Oct 19, 2012)

God that looks amazing. Does he do custom orders? I'd love one, 
just without the single coil space.


----------



## synrgy (Oct 19, 2012)

I'd presume he would, but I can't speak for the man.


----------



## Survivalism (Oct 21, 2012)

Guy just got back to me, $55 + $10 shipping 
That's a little ridiculous for an Ibby pickguard.

If anyone has an extra pickguard (preferably HH, 
I'll take a stock one, too), let me know!


----------



## Survivalism (Oct 21, 2012)

I've been staring at pickguards all day, comparing the 350DX pickguard
with all the screw holes/alignment of an RG550... Looks like an HH RG550
pickguard could possibly fit on a 350DX and align correctly....

Anyone have any experience with this???


----------



## bob123 (Oct 21, 2012)

it won't work at all, sorry.


----------



## Majkel (Oct 22, 2012)

I'll hi-jack this a little bit and add a question of my own:

I'm planning on adding a pickguard to my RGT6EXFX, which doesn't currently have one. So there are no holes that need to line up, but I'm wondering if the shape of an RG guard will work across all RG's? Do Ibanez use the exact same positioning for control layouts, neck widths, horn shape and body length across the line? I haven't really found a way to get the measurements, and stores that sell guards that I could try out locally are non-existant...


----------



## bob123 (Oct 22, 2012)

Majkel said:


> I'll hi-jack this a little bit and add a question of my own:
> 
> I'm planning on adding a pickguard to my RGT6EXFX, which doesn't currently have one. So there are no holes that need to line up, but I'm wondering if the shape of an RG guard will work across all RG's? Do Ibanez use the exact same positioning for control layouts, neck widths, horn shape and body length across the line? I haven't really found a way to get the measurements, and stores that sell guards that I could try out locally are non-existant...



You'd have to get a custom guard made or get really ballsy with a stock rg guard (any will fit)


----------



## Survivalism (Oct 23, 2012)

I found a guy on eBay who MAKES pickguards. He told me 
he'd make me an RG350 HH pickgaurd in black for $65 (lmfao)
and it's not 100% to fit correctly. Pointless!

Guess I'll just look for a stock black RG350 pickguard 
and cover/fill in the single coil spot with... something


----------

